# Eyeshadow crazy!!!!! MAC & NYX



## amoona (Dec 14, 2006)

I kept my Macy's card happy by using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC -
Pompous Blue e/s
Tilt e/s
Shroom e/s
Steamy e/s
Knight Divine e/s
Deep Truth e/s
Passionate e/s (FINALLY)
Nocturnelle e/s

After hearing raves about NYX on here and ran to Longs Drugs and picked up some shadows.

NYX-
Rust e/s
Charcoal e/s
Copper e/s
Blondie e/s
Lime Green e/s


----------



## juli (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice haul! Good choices on the e/s


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 14, 2006)

OK. I need help. I'm addicted. I wanna be happy for people's hauls, but they sound like a roll call of my own vanity. Great choices, girly!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 11, 2007)

which Long Drugs did you go to? did you go to the one in Serramonte?


----------



## amoona (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_which Long Drugs did you go to? did you go to the one in Serramonte?_

 
No actually they don't carry NYX there. The only Longs in our area that carries it is the one in Burlingame. Its on El Camino.


----------



## mistella (Jan 12, 2007)

NYX e/s are really nice! great haul, i love e/s!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 1, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 2, 2007)

where did you get pompous blue from?


----------

